# Trenntrafo Sekundärseitig erden



## Wignatz (14 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe soeben einen Schaltplan eines Kollegen übernommen und anbei ist mir aufgefallen, das hier der Trafo (Trenntrafo) auf der Sekundärseite N mit PE verbunden ist.

Ist das so korrekt das die beiden gebrückt werden?


----------



## RalfS (14 Mai 2013)

Wenn ich da richtig deute, ist das kein Trenntrafo sondern ein Anpassungstrafo (verschiedene Primärspannungen).
Dass N-Primär mit N-Sekundär gebrückt wird, ist ungwöhnlich, aber unschädlich. 
Auf der Sekundärseite N und PE zu brücken ist notwendig, damit die Sicherungselemente bei einem Erdschluss auslösen!


----------



## Sps-rookie (14 Mai 2013)

Es kommt darauf an was für ein Netz du nach dem Trenntrafo haben willst. Wenn PE mit N nach dem Trafo verbunden wird hat man ein TNC-S Netz und somit Spannung gegen Erde. 
Ist also kein Fehler auser du willst ein anderes Netz haben.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (14 Mai 2013)

Im Prinzip ist es okay sekundärseitig zu erden, damit im Fehlerfall (Erd/Körperschluss) auch eine Sicherung auslösen kann. (Bei Steckdosen sollte dann auch ein FI installiert werden).


Was ich aber nicht verstehe warum der kommende N der Zuleitung (T N C S Netz) mit dem sekundärseitigen N des Trafos verbunden wird. Durch die sekundärseitige PEN Brücke hast Du dann ja auch im ganzen Netz eine (zweite) PEN Brücke und laut VDE darf ja ein einmal aufgetrennter T N C S System nicht wieder zusammen gelegt werden (T N C Netz). Oder hab ich grad einen Denkfehler? War ein langer Tg heute


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oll_Bell (19 Mai 2013)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es okay sekundärseitig zu erden



das ist vorgeschrieben. sie koennen nicht erden, aber in diesem Fall ein Isolationsüberwachunggerät  eingesetzt  werden muss.

Wignatz, wie alt der Schaltplan?
Ich interessiere micht... gelten in Deutschlan IEC 81346-Normen oder nein?
Und IEC EN61346 ist auch vorbei


----------



## bimbo (23 Mai 2013)

Nochmal auf deutsch: Wenn keine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut ist, *muß* die Sekundärseite geerdet werden (Gründe s.o.). "N" darf dann das Teil übrigens* nicht *genannt werden, wir nennen nennen es z.B. "0V".


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

Hi,
wenn Sie genau nach Schaltplan schauen und versuchen das noch nein bisschen vergrößern – da laut Schaltplan da steht : Anpassungstrafo 3x200-480 V/ S3x400V.

gruß


----------



## hucki (25 Mai 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Nochmal auf deutsch: Wenn keine Isolationsüberwachung eingebaut ist, *muß* die Sekundärseite geerdet werden (Gründe s.o.). "N" darf dann das Teil übrigens* nicht *genannt werden, wir nennen nennen es z.B. "0V".


Aber darf dann die 0V Sekundär mit dem N primär verbunden werden, wie im Schaltplan eingezeichnet?

Ich hab' sowas nie gelernt, eher im Gegenteil. Denn dadurch werden N primär und PE durch die Brücke 0V-PE wieder miteinander verbunden und das ist nach einer Trennung von N und PE m.W.n nicht zulässig. Beim Einsatz von FI-Schutzschaltern gibt's auf jeden Fall Probleme.


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach, darf im hier gezeigten Schaltplan der Netz-N zu überhaupt nichts verbunden werden, allerhöchstens zur Primärseite des Anpassungstrafos, sofern notwendig.
Schon alleine deshalb, weil in der hier gezeigten Zeichnung der Netz-N nochmals geerdet wird, was laut VDE definitiv verboten ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hucki (25 Mai 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, darf im hier gezeigten Schaltplan der Netz-N zu überhaupt nichts verbunden werden, allerhöchstens zur Primärseite des Anpassungstrafos, sofern notwendig.


*ACK*
Ich meine auch, es so gelehrt bekommen zu haben. Auch wenn's schon einige... Jahre her ist.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Mai 2013)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Ich meine, das primäre N darf nicht mit dem geerdeten sekundären "N" verbunden werden, weil das N nur an höchstens einer Stelle mit PE verbunden werden darf. Wenn N-"N" verbunden, dann darf das sekundäre "N" nicht mit PE verbunden/geerdet werden.

Weil das sekundäre "N" aber geerdet ist, würde man damit das primäre N zusätzlich erden - es könnten dann mehr als eine PE-Verbindung existieren, falls das primäre N auch schon geerdet ist - bzw. man könnte am primären N die PE-Verbindung lösen wollen, es bleibt aber unerwartet doch geerdet wegen der sekundären PE-Verbindung.

Eigentlich kann man in dem Beispiel das primäre N in der Zuleitung ganz weglassen. Es wird gar nicht gebraucht und verleitet nur zu solchen Schweinereien.

Harald


----------



## hucki (25 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... verleitet nur zu solchen Schweinereien.


Ist wirklich geil, wenn man dann auf die Suche geht, warum der FI immer auslöst:
 



:sw3:


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

> Nach der alten Bezeichnung Nullung genannt. In diesem System unterscheidet man mehrere Varianten. Allen gemeinsam ist die direkte Erdverbindung T durch den Betriebserder im Verteilnetz. Auf der Verbraucherseite sind elektrisch leitende Körper der Anlagen direkt mit dem Erder der Stromquelle über N oder PEN verbunden.
> TN-S-Netz
> Ehemals "moderne Nullung" genannt. Im gesamten Netz werden Neutralleiter und Schutzleiter als zwei getrennte, separate (S) Leitungen geführt. Der Neutralleiter N ist als Betriebserder direkt geerdet. Auf der Verbraucherseite ist der Schutzleiter PE mit dem Betriebserder verbunden. Die Körper der Verbraucheranlagen sind nur mit dem Schutzleiter PE direkt verbunden.
> TN-S-Netz






Hat keiner gedacht, das die Frage warum ist da Bruücke eingebaut - muss man suchen nach zweite Wicklung von Anpassungstrafo. Dann es sieht nach TN-S-Netz.

gruß


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 20784
> 
> 
> Hat keiner gedacht, das die Frage warum ist da Bruücke eingebaut - muss man suchen nach zweite Wicklung von Anpassungstrafo. Dann es sieht nach TN-S-Netz.
> ...



Und wenn man das ganze von der Netz Seite betrachtet wärs ein TN-SC Netz was es aus gutem Grund nicht geben darf.


----------



## bananajoe (21 September 2015)

Wenn der Neutralleiter miteinander verbunden ist, macht die Schutztrennung doch dann eh keinen Sinn mehr oder?


----------



## MSB (21 September 2015)

bananajoe schrieb:


> Wenn der Neutralleiter miteinander verbunden ist, macht die Schutztrennung doch dann eh keinen Sinn mehr oder?


Schutztrennung ist hier ja auch nicht das Ziel, bestenfalls ein nicht unerwünschter Nebeneffekt.


----------

